# Sig 239



## MAN DOG (Nov 13, 2006)

I am looking for a ccw pistol , I have been told that a sig 239 would be a good choice. Does anyone know the price of one ? Or if this is a good choice?
Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it is a good pistol. Everyone had their own choice and preference, and as usual, I have mine.

But, that is a nice pistol. Before U buy anything, U should try to rent some handguns to see how U like them. Also, try to find people online in your area. You'd be surprised how easy it is to work out a meet and try out their guns.

I did that for my PS90 before I dropped $1500 for the thing. I wanted to try it out for that amount of cash. Look at all the gun forums and post a message on each. You will probably meet someone. I've made a couple of friends in person from meeting people on the websites.

Be aware that the Sig is DA/SA. Do U want that, or a constant trigger that is the same on every shot (like the M&P, Glock, XD, etc).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You could go to Bud's and that will give some idea of what the gun will run. I have found that the large dealers at gun shows are hard to beat. Here's a link to Bud's. http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Also check www.gunsamerica.com

When I wanna know the avg price of a gun, I look there. There are higha nd low prices - all across the spectrum. But, it gives U an idea of an avg (its not an auction site like gunbroker, but a forsale listing of guns)


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

I lucked out and got my P239 9mm for $400. Was a promo deal for a new gunshop that opened up here a couple years ago. If you have a gunbroker account or want to create one you can search within the completed auctions which should give you a good idea of what they actually are selling for online. 









The .40 version was a little too heavy for my liking and the 9mm just felt better to me. It's a phenomenal carry gun IMO.

If you absolutely NEED consistent trigger pulls from first shot to last.....The DAK version of the 239 is decent for a Double action only gun. I prefer the traditional double/single action to the DAK. Many duty guns have been DA/SA for years and they worked just fine for people. Just get out to the range and practice the transition from first shot to follow up shots. It's just personal preference but unless its a striker fired gun like a glock, I can't stand DAO.

God I love sigs:

Proud owner of
P220
P229
P226R
P239
GSR Revolution
Trailside .22lr


----------



## Smokeless (Dec 23, 2006)

Sig 239 is a good choice for ccw IMO. Had one in 40. cal. Gave it to my youngest daughter in case she gets her permit to carry. Her hubby loves it. I just prefer a Colt Commander.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Good little gun. I don't yet own one, but I've shot them in all three calibers. I'd probably land me a 9MM, personally.

As for price, expensive. It's a Sig. But it's worth it. Figure upwards of $550, which actually isn't too horrible for a Sig.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Good little gun. I don't yet own one, but I've shot them in all three calibers. I'd probably land me a 9MM, personally.
> 
> As for price, expensive. It's a Sig. But it's worth it. Figure upwards of $550, which actually isn't too horrible for a Sig.


I'd agree. I've shot the little 9mm quite a bit, and I like it. It's too heavy for a pocket pistol, but would hide great in any other sort of carry rig. Surprisingly accurate.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

MAN DOG said:


> I am looking for a ccw pistol , I have been told that a sig 239 would be a good choice. Does anyone know the price of one ? Or if this is a good choice?
> Thanks


You should look closely at the Sig 239 SAS. Right now, it only comes in a .40 cal version, but it seems logical to me that we will see a 9mm version as well.


----------



## ct239 (Jan 27, 2007)

i have the sig 239 i really like it. its a little bit heavy to carry.


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

Baldy said:


> You could go to Bud's and that will give some idea of what the gun will run. I have found that the large dealers at gun shows are hard to beat. Here's a link to Bud's. http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21


I bought both my Sigs here:

http://www.scpfirearms.com/

Their customer service is terrific.


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

ct239 said:


> i have the sig 239 i really like it. its a little bit heavy to carry.


Really?

I'm 5'8" 160 lbs., and I've carried my P226 ST, and it weighs 42 ozs. dry. I like a heavy gun. Less recoil and muzzle flip.

The cell phone guns are too light.


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

My wife has the 239SAS (.40) for one of her carrys. The other is the XD SC9.

We put Hogue finge groove grips on it and she loves it. I'm not a fan (yet) of the DAK trigger. 

I cannot get comfortable with a compact handgun. The exception being the XD SC9 with the extended magazine with the sleeve. Too small for my hands.


----------

